# Sitting in the corner



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

The only experience I've had with sitting in the corner was our Zeke started doing that when we went to the vet. When we were shown into the examining room he'd go to the corner near the door, as far from the examining table as possible. I read the behavior as his being wary of what was going to happen to him there.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Is she sitting with her back to the corner or her head? I know that in other animals we had pressing the head into the corner was a sign of pain. I'd bring her for a checkup with the vet just to make myself feel better.


----------



## itried (Jan 6, 2013)

She sits in the corner with her back to the corner, doesn't cry or anything just lays there and naps for a bit and she gets up after a bit.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Maybe she just likes that spot. Molly has a corner too. If she's not sleeping in bed with us, she's most likely in her corner.


----------



## itried (Jan 6, 2013)

I guess so, I sat in that corner for a bit and noticed its really warm, must be why.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

MacKenzie has a habit of curling up between the back of the open door and the corner, then when she falls asleep, we hear the door slam. I think she just feels it is cozy, like a den.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

kikisdeliveryservice said:


> I guess so, I sat in that corner for a bit and noticed its really warm, must be why.


That's interesting, because Bella likes to lay in front of the sliding glass door. Especially when it's cold outside. Unlike my cat, she never goes near a heat register, and generally avoids warmer spots. Maybe that explains why she was never into sitting on laps as a puppy. 

Edit: after I typed this, I realized she's still a puppy. It's hard to think of a nearly 60 lb dog as a puppy. She turned 8 mo. today. She still doesn't like sitting in laps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Does Kiki have a crate? I'm thinking she's just found a quiet spot to make her "den". Dogs love to have a quiet place to hang out. They really like places with roofs, but a corner works well too.


----------



## itried (Jan 6, 2013)

OutWest said:


> Does Kiki have a crate? I'm thinking she's just found a quiet spot to make her "den". Dogs love to have a quiet place to hang out. They really like places with roofs, but a corner works well too.


Yup, she has one, guess she just finds the corner more comfy


----------

